# Might As Well Paint a Bullseye On My Back



## Ho-Ho-Ho (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I live in Vancouver Wa. but if I grow it is in the next state. I don't do anything at home except plan and toke the small amount (misdemeanor) of honey oil that I keep for social situations.
They can and do monitor the internet for growers who just have to tell someone about their accomplishments. I know how hard it is to not do the 'brag' but all it takes is one conversation heard by someone who wants to keep the heat off of themselves. Paranoid? Ya betcha! However it is a controlled paranoia and that can be a good thing. Been growing for many years and have never had any trouble so I think I'll keep the paranoia.
Let me put it this way. If I did grow I wouldn't tell ANYONE, it would be no more than a hundred plants at a time and it would be White Widow, Haze, Jack Herera and ?. It would be all organic. For lights I would use MH for vegative and HPS for flowering but first I would obtain the history of electrical usage for that dwelling then start finding ways to compensate for the lights, fans, air conditioning etc. that I would be using. Then I would stealth the room (hide the smell, heat signature etc.).
This is starting to sound like a tutorial so I'll stop. If anyone would like information I'll be happy to give you the information that I have. Doesn't mean that I'm an expert and I really don't want to be viewed as one.


----------



## bush basher (Aug 7, 2007)

welcome, hello and hi


----------



## Shook (Aug 8, 2007)

how can you check the history or electircal usage? also can they check it in apartments or just the whole buidling? Thanks, and welcome to the greatest forum on earf


----------

